# Betriebstemperatur P4 (prescott)



## mille (14. Juli 2004)

Hey

Ich hab ein P4 mit Standardkühler&Lüfter (quasi boxed) und den CPU nicht übertaktet!
Normalerweise läuft der Pentium mit ca 55°C. Momentan, unter ziemlich Starker Last (Rippen), steigt die Temperatur auf 62-63°C an. Ist das noch im akzeptablen Rahmen?
Denn mein alter PIII hatte immer unter 50°C - aber man kann ja die alte Technik nicht mit der neuen so einfach vergleichen, oder?

liebe grüße
p0rn3x


----------



## Radhad (15. Juli 2004)

Also ich habe einen P4 3,0 GHz (kein Prescott) boxed, und ich habe unter vollast ca. 50° C bei der CPU. Ich würde dir raten einen besseren Kühler zu kaufen, oder Gehäuselüfter kaufen, falls du keine haben solltest, dann kauf die zuerst.


MfG Radhad


----------



## nova-x-force (15. Juli 2004)

so lange die temperatur nicht über 70° C ist  mach dir keine sorgen ^^
ne kann aber sein das die wärmeleitpaste nicht gut aufgetragen wurde
und somit der kühler anicht optimal kühlt


Gruß Nova-x-Force


----------



## littlemike (18. Juli 2004)

Bei einem BOXED brauch man keine Wärmeleitpaste auftragen da ist  schon was drunter. Nur noch die Schutzfolie abziehen und drauf drücken.

ist Dein Rechner sonst gut Luft durchflutet?


----------



## RealSucker (27. Juli 2004)

Boxed Kühler haben im Allgemeinen keine super gute Leistung.
Vorallem bei einem Prescott (der bekanntlich heißer wird als zum Beispiel der Northwood) sollte man doch noch ein paar Euros für nen vernünftigen Kühler oder zumidnest Gehäuselüter ausgeben.


----------



## SpitfireXP (27. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von nova-x-force _
> *so lange die temperatur nicht über 70° C ist  mach dir keine sorgen ^^
> ne kann aber sein das die wärmeleitpaste nicht gut aufgetragen wurde
> und somit der kühler anicht optimal kühlt
> ...



70 Grad sind nicht gerade gut für eine CPU. Sie liegt zwar noch inerhalb der Spezifikationen, aber sie sollte normalerweise nicht die 60 Gradmarkt überschreiten. Wenn doch, dann wenigstens selten.


----------



## SpitfireXP (27. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von littlemike _
> *Bei einem BOXED brauch man keine Wärmeleitpaste auftragen da ist  schon was drunter. Nur noch die Schutzfolie abziehen und drauf drücken.
> 
> ist Dein Rechner sonst gut Luft durchflutet? *



Das Ding darunter ist das Wärmeleitpad.

Wärmeleitpaste ist dennoch besser.

Falls man den Kühler mal abnimmt, muß man eh das Wärmeleitpad vom Kühler ud CPU entfehrnen, und Wärmeleitpaste verwenden. Also kann man das Zeug auch gleich abmachen.


----------



## RealSucker (28. Juli 2004)

Nur glaube ich nicht, dass das jeder macht!  

Also ich mags noch nicht mal, wenn meine CPU unübertaktet über 45° geht.


----------

